

Unrevoked team offers full flash access on HTC Incredible and EVO - bconway
http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/forever

======
mmastrac
I'm one of the guys that worked on this. If you have any questions, feel free
to ask away here. I hope the HN community finds it useful!

~~~
bconway
Thanks for all your hard work!

------
mhw
That would be the firmware flash memory, not Adobe Flash, by the way.

